# Arcade - Treasure Diver score



## shesulsa (Jul 20, 2005)

I got 15 on there today but wasn't taken to the high score screen ... how comes?


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 20, 2005)

The same reason I'm not listed as the high score even though I got it first!!!

Conspiracy


----------



## dubljay (Jul 20, 2005)

You're right it is a conspiracy, I'm secretly working with the remnats of the KGB to undermine the moderators and supporting members of martial talk, slowly brainwashing them into helping me take over the world...


 Ahem... back in reality... Its probably just a server glitch... needs to be smacked a bit probably.


----------

